# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Xích Lô Huế

## dulichnt

Khi đến một đất nước hay một vùng đất nào đó, một trong những điều quan trọng mà du khách quan tâm đó là giao thông và phương tiện giao thông. Những thành phố phát triển luôn có một hệ thống giao thông tuyệt vời, đó là sự sắp xếp, bố trí, phân luồng các tuyến giao thông, hệ thống các phương tiện tham gia giao thông. Ngày nay, khi du lịch Huế phát triển, nhiều nơi còn tổ chức các phương tiện giao thông truyền thống phục vụ du khách như là một “loại đặc sản”. Món “đặc sản” ấy ở Huế chính là xích lô.

Vào mùa du lịch Huế, người đi trên đường có thể chứng kiến cảnh một đoàn gồm khoảng hai- ba chục chiếc xe xích lô chở khách du lịch Huế, phần lớn là du khách người nước ngoài. Một đoàn xe dài sơn màu tím Huế chạy trên đường trông thật đẹp mắt. Xe xích lô Huế từ khi có thêm chức năng phục vụ du khách nước ngoài đã được các bác tài chăm chút cẩn thận hơn. Xe sơn màu tím Huế, có riềm xe, được chùi rửa sạch sẽ nên hình ảnh chiếc xe xích lô nghèo khổ ngày nào bây giờ đã thay đổi nhiều về thẩm mỹ. Xe xích lô trở thành một loại phương tiện truyền thống phục vụ du lịch huế và là sự lựa chọn số 1 của du khách khi họ muốn có một chuyến thăm thú phố phường trong ánh nắng chiều dần buông trên thành phố. Với một chuyến thăm thú thành phố trên chiếc xe xích lô, du khách tìm được một cảm giác thật khác lạ so với việc đi lại bằng xe buýt hay xe hơi, xe gắn máy. Ngồi trên xe xích lô, du khách được hưởng bầu không khí đầy gió mát chiều hè, được thoả thích ngắm nhìn thành phố, tốc độ xe xích lô vừa phải, người đạp xe xích lô cũng chính là một hướng dẫn viên du lịch Huế vui vẻ và thân thiện, anh ta có thể giới thiệu với bạn về thành phố và một vài cảnh đẹp trên đường đi bằng vốn ngoại ngữ được học tại các trung tâm tiếng Anh hay tại các lớp dạy tiếng Anh dành riêng cho các bác tài xích lô. Chính vì thế mà bạn thường nhìn thấy cảnh người đạp xe xích lô và khách du lịch nói cười vui vẻ. Nhiều khi du khách còn tranh thủ chụp ảnh, quay phim thành phố từ góc nhìn của một du khách trên xe xích lô. Đó là một trong những cảnh tượng vui vui góp phần tạo nên hình ảnh Huế hôm nay: cổ kính mà trẻ trung, sâu lắng mà rộng mở, vất vả mà hào hoa”.

Đi xích lô trên đường phố Huế quả là một thú vui, đặc biệt với các bà, các cô vừa muốn dạo phố ngắm nhìn thiên hạ, vừa khoe áo mới chẳng hạn. Gạt qua một bên nỗi vất vả của bác xích lô với một chuyến xe lo chuyện cơm áo, gạt sang nỗi lo lắng về đời sống và bao nhiêu chuyện trên đời của người đi xe, nếu biết tận hưởng thì một chuyến xe xích lô cũng là một chuyến du lịch trên chính quê huơng của mình. Xích lô là một phần kỷ niệm Huế xưa, nói như võ sư Nguyễn Văn Dũng “Từ trên xích lô, quý bà bước xuống, tay khép nép vạt áo dài như tấm bình phong chở che đức hạnh, rón rén mà cao sang, thuần thục như một vũ công khổ luyện lâu ngày. Đi xích lô quý nhất ở phong cách lên xuống và cái dáng ngồi. Đức hạnh từ trong cái dáng. Người Huế rất coi trọng dáng ngồi, đặc biệt từ trên xích lô, trước cả trăm ngàn cặp mắt của bàn dân thiên hạ: thẳng ro, đoan chính và trang đài. Ngoài Huế ra, đố nơi mô bắt chước được”.

Chúng tôi đi du lịch ở Malaysia, ở đó cũng có một dạng xe chở khách du lịch thủ công, thô sơ như xe xích lô. Đó là một chiếc xe đạp, phía bên trái nối với chỗ ngồi cho du khách, là một ô hình vuông. Phía trước chỗ ngồi du khách, bác tài kết hai ba vòng hoa nhựa, phía trên trần xe là những dây hoa nhựa dài với màu sắc rực rỡ. So với chiếc xích lô Huế dáng thanh gọn và vững chãi , màu tím Huế đằm thắm , thì xe du lịch ở Malaysia trông rực rỡ , đầy sắc màu. Điều đặc biệt là các bác tài còn mở nhạc to oang oang trên phố, dạng như xe của các bác bán kẹo kéo ở Sài Gòn. Vì thời gian đi theo đoàn hạn chế nên chúng tôi đã bỏ lỡ mất cơ hội được ngao du một vòng ở thành phố trên chiếc xe rộn ràng âm nhạc và màu sắc rực rõ ấy, kể cũng tiếc, vì dù sao đó cũng là sắc màu và ấn tượng của xe du lịch truyền thống Malaysia. Điều đó cũng cho thấy tâm hồn phóng khoảng và yêu đời của các bác tài ở Malaysia. Nói đến đây, tôi bỗng nhớ đến một bác tài xích lô đặc biệt của Huế, đó là nhà thơ “Phương xích lô”.

Cuộc sống vất vả với những cuốc xe kiếm sống thế nhưng với nhà thơ Nguyễn Văn Phương thì những cuốc xe nhẹ tênh, bồng bềnh như mây, như gió, trong vắt như giọt nước Hương Giang: "Vắng khách đôi khi về chở gió. Không tiền không bạc vẫn cười vang. Dừng lại bên cầu nghe nước chảy. Chợt thấy mình giọt nước Hương Giang”. Nghề đạp xe xích lô với nhà thơ Phương xích lô chỉ như là một cái cớ. Chúng ta cùng nghe thêm vài câu thơ anh viết về cuộc đời mình để thấy rằng xích lô ở Huế và những người đạp xe xích lô ở Huế cũng lắm tài: "Rong chơi bao độ mỏi mòn. Trở về quê cũ tôi còn chút tôi. Chút hoa nở cuối mùa vui. Chút trăng vừa khuyết cuối đồi hoang vu. Chút thông xanh giữa sương mù. Chút tiêu dao giữa ao tù nhân gian. Chút lửa trên đống tro tàn. Chút trong veo lọc qua ngàn cuộc say”.

Một chuyến xe xích lô du hành cùng Huế, bạn sẽ khám phá bao điều thú vị từ chuyến xe này.

----------

